# Was ist eine *.jar Datei



## TitanNano (6. Okt 2010)

Hallo,
ich binn ein absoluter Java neuling, und habe mir ein Tutorial durchgelesen mit dem ich die Java Basics verstanden habe. Doch kenne  ich bis jetzt nur die *.class Dateien. Aber ich habe auch aus dem internet mir immer wieder diese *.jar Dateien runtergeladen und ausgeführt.
Nun zwei Fragen:

1. Was ist der unterschied zwischen diesen zwei datei typen

2. wie mache ich eine solche *.jar datei.

ich verwende JCreator zum Java Programmieren.


----------



## Gast2 (6. Okt 2010)

> 1. Was ist der unterschied zwischen diesen zwei datei typen


In nem JAR file kannst du (unter anderem) mehrere .class files zusammenfassen. Unter windows kannst du dann damit auch dein Programm per doppelklick starten.
Falls du nochmehr wissen willst: Java Archive ? Wikipedia



> 2. wie mache ich eine solche *.jar datei.


In der Regel kann dir die IDE da ne menge arbeit abnehmen, aber ob JCreator das kann weiß ich nicht. Ansonsten kannst du die mit dem Kommandoaufruf jar erzeugen (sollte im JDK sein).


----------



## fastjack (6. Okt 2010)

Die Jar-Datei enthält mehrere .class Dateien. Das kann man sich sozusagen wie eine Bibliothek vorstellen, eine Lib sozusagen.
Du kannst Jar-Dateien mit dem mitgelieferten Java-Tool jar.exe erstellen. Ruf einfach mal jar.exe in der Konsole auf. Oder sieh dir die Doku dazu bei SUN an.
Du kannst Jar-Dateien auch mit IDE's oder Build-Werkezeugen, wie Ant oder Maven, erstellen, ich würde aber erstmal die Basics lernen


----------



## TitanNano (6. Okt 2010)

hey, dannke für die vielen infos !! 

Edit: 





EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Falls du nochmehr wissen willst: Java Archive ? Wikipedia


Ich habe das gelese, was ich aber gerne noch wüste, und was nicht da drin stand, ist wo her weis das Java welche datei im Archiv gestartet werden soll??


----------



## Gast2 (6. Okt 2010)

Das steht im Manifest des jar files.
Da kannst du dann

```
Main-Class: deine.mainClass
```
schreiben


----------



## TitanNano (6. Okt 2010)

hey, danke


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Okt 2010)

Ich habe neulich gesehen, dass Java-Programme auch in Flaschen ausgeliefert werden. :lol:






(c) since 2009 Gernot Segieth


----------



## KrokoDiehl (7. Okt 2010)

:applaus: @ L-ectron-X


----------



## VfL_Freak (7. Okt 2010)

Moin,



L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe neulich gesehen, dass Java-Programme in auch Flaschen ausgeliefert werden



:lol::toll:

Na, der ist doch mal richtig cool .... und wie sind sie so (die Programme) ? 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Gastredner (7. Okt 2010)

Sauber, würde ich vermuten.


----------

